
Tesla will start enabling full self-driving features in August - sz4kerto
https://www.engadget.com/2018/06/10/tesla-will-start-enabling-full-self-driving-features-in-august/
======
mtgx
Can't wait to see what their excuse for Autopilot crashes will be then. Maybe
something like:

"Yeah, we said we enabled full self-driving features, but we still didn't say
you can't pay attention to the road anymore! Just because we're _offering_ the
feature it doesn't mean you have to _use it_."

~~~
JPLeRouzic
From the article, it is clear that after this future fix :

 _There may be some situations where it 's genuinely acceptable to let go off
the steering wheel, even if it's limited to parking lots and other private
spaces._

